# we all love 'new pony' posts, so here's mine



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

congrats! She is gorgeous!
So I dint quite understand... Do you own her or does "on spell" mean some other arrangement
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

"On spell" is an Australian term that means she's having a break from ridden work (supposed to be having a break from all work but she needs the groundwork) so she can just relax and be a horse for a bit. It helps ottbs to let down from racing and learn to chill out. 

She is mine, I have a bill of sale


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

She's beautiful! Congratulations! Keep us posted on your progress with this one!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Will do  

So far this mare just keeps going from strength to strength. I'm getting her shoes pulled this weekend, and her groundwork has already progressed so well that I'm starting on remouthing her. She is known to be strong, so I wanted to re-establish bit aids before I even try to get on her back. But I think she is a horse that desperately wants to be soft - she's just never been shown how. 

I have only done two sessions with her and she has already progressed immensely in her ground manners. I can't wait to see what the future holds!


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

She's a gorgeous horse! I hope you will keep us updated on her progress.


----------



## Rowdyone (Sep 27, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

She's getting her shoes pulled on Saturday 

I probably won't be able to get to see her again until then so god knows how she's going to be for the farrier because I haven't had a chance to work on her hoof handling... I was told she's either good as gold or a bit of a cow, no in-between.

Mayyyyy be able to get to her on Tuesday as well... board's not due until *next* saturday but I get paid Tuesday and I like to pay my board ASAP...


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

She is very pretty, enjoy her.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow! She is stunning! Congrats! Look forward to seeing more photos of her soon!


----------



## inspirehope (Nov 9, 2015)

She's beautiful, congrats!


----------



## Brackinboy (Jan 9, 2016)

Congrats,she's a stunner! Good luck with the training


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Okay so I lost my login and therefore couldn't get on to update :icon_rolleyes:

But, I'm on now. 

It's been a long couple of months, complete with barn drama and a horse who was very unhappy and screaming at me to do something. Her anxiety levels went through the roof and she started rearing under saddle. 

I moved her. Once she settled in I had a different horse. She is relaxed, happy, and open to learning. Her work ethic is absolutely second to none. I cannot say enough how much I love this mare.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Shiny bay Thoroughbreds are my kryptonite. She's _gorgeous_. :shock:

Congratulations on your new addition! You'll have to keep us posted.


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

I love that name - and she is gorgeous! 

Glad to hear it's all coming together.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks guys  she's such a delightful mare, makes me smile every single day. 

Like any young horse she has a tendency to throw tantrums when she's confused, but she'll learn to deal with it and put her brain to work. She's highly intelligent so I don't think it'll take her an awfully long time to figure it out. 

Her first outing might be interesting though. When she's overwhelmed she still has an upwards tendency which I'm not hugely impressed with but it's not anything dangerous. 

My first priority is getting an English saddle for her (or making one of the ones I have fit her). Then it'll be onwards to young horse and ottb clinics and lots of dressage lessons. 

She drops her inside shoulder and falls in on circles because she lacks balance, so my uneven hands are actually deliberate to try to lift her inside shoulder.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm glad it's going so well! Congrats!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

So we sorted out an English saddle (a dressage I've had for a while). It doesn't fit me too great but it fits her ok so it'll do for now. 

She's getting officially measured on Sunday so I'll know precisely how big she is, plus I think she's gone bum high = high probability she's still growing.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm also practicing tail braiding because I need to - if I want to show her, the standard of presentation in the Thoroughbred ring is incredibly high.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Wow, nice job on the braid! The saddle looks nice on her, too!


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Sorry, a touch off topic, but did you post the picture of your tail braid in a big Australian horsey facebook group a few days ago? I swear I've seen this picture before! 

Also, lovely mare! I love her colour!


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

Nice braiding!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I did! It's a fabulous group. I'm not a showie so presentation is a huge mystery to me, in showjumping if your horse is clean and plaited, and your tack is clean, and everything matches, you're better presented than 75% or more of other competitors

She was super well behaved for measuring! I'm really proud of her. She tried so so hard. 

Turns out she is in fact only 16.1 - which surprised me a little bit because I'd have sworn she was markedly bigger than the farm owner's show horse (who is officially measured at 16.1 1/4) but the measuring stick doesn't lie!

We'll be watching a showjumping competition next weekend and there's a strong possibility we'll be going to the beach as well. Super keen!


----------

